# From loader problem



## Keegan1965 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have a new Yanmar 424 with a front loader. The lever for the loader in the right position does not curl the bucket up? In both the right and left side positions, the bucket will curl down. Could this be the selector valve or the front cylinders?


----------



## teddy bishop (Aug 18, 2020)

had a Mahindra do the same thing the hose quick connect was popped out but looked connected.


----------



## Keegan1965 (Aug 18, 2020)

teddy bishop said:


> had a Mahindra do the same thing the hose quick connect was popped out but looked connected.


That’s what it was. Thanks


----------

